

Jetty introduces WebSocket support (reluctantly) - alexandros
http://ajaxian.com/archives/jetty-introduces-websocket-support-relunctantly?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ajaxian+%28Ajaxian+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
warfangle
Heres to hoping this gets implemented into Lift soon! If I was more adept at
Scala I'd give a go at it..

